# The World's Best Crepe Maker



## lechon (Mar 19, 2013)

In Majorca, Alcudia, Spain, A humble man makes the worlds best crepes with skill and precision


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 21, 2013)

Very interesting. I don't think I'll try it though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 21, 2013)

Those are _massive_ crepes! 

And he's hypnotic - I could watch him work like that for a long time! Something about his movements ... he's certainly a master at his trade.


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh my this guy is amazing.  I do love crepes--savory or sweet. Haven't made any in a long time. Thanks, lechon. I've found my desert for our next cheat night. Hurry up Sunday.


----------



## fatdad88 (Jan 20, 2020)

I love the pancakes that my wife makes. With love and different stuffing


----------



## toffee (Jan 20, 2020)

who is the guy that u mean ??


----------

